# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: میشه ستاپی ساخت مثل فایرفاکس آنلاین دانلود و نصب کنه؟؟

## rasool shahbazi

سلام 
دوستان یه سوال دارم.
میشه ستاپی ساخت که سورسش روی هاست باشه و ستاپ موقع اجرا از روی هاست دانلود کنه و نصب کنه؟؟
 :متفکر:   :متفکر:

----------

